# Do your chi's cry tears?



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I took Peek to the flea market today and the older people just love dogs so I popped peek into a man's arms and peek was crying a fountain of tear. Literally dripping on the floor.
My little guy is not the friendliest and will snap at anyone who comes near me but if I quickly toss him in someone's arms, he doesn't bite them. Just glares at them with hate. This time he cried. I'm thinking he thought I was going to leave him with this man and he was so happy when I took him out of the man's arms.
Does anyone else's chi cry a river at certain times?


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

No mine don't. Might your little one have an allergy?

Barbara x


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Loki's eyes run a bit but from what I've read that's quite common in toy breeds but it's not much. If it really was specific to him being in the mans arms and being upset about it then stopped when he was back with you and happy then I'm not sure what else it could be, an alergy wouldn't be as on/off as that.

I have never heard of a dog crying before though or any other animal for that matter.

Be interesting to see if anyone else has heard of this though.

Poor peek.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jetta;484867
I have never heard of a dog crying before though or any other animal for that matter.
[/QUOTE said:


> I knew someone who swore her guinea pigs cried when they lost their companions, but I never experienced it. I think she was just a bit of an odd bod!
> 
> Maybe some animals do? The primates perhaps? Not sure...
> 
> Barbara x


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Just looked up the subject quickly and it says most scientists believe that we are the only animals to produce tears from emotion but they are physicaly capable of tears as they'd need them if they had an irritant in their eyes.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Peeks eyes are crystal clear and not runny before I let the man hold him, or after I took him from the man. I sware, small dropplets of tears were dropping on my hand and the ground as I pet him in the man's arms. As soon as I took him back his little tail wagged and the tears stopped. I honestly think he was crying inside, and since he's such a toughie on the outside, it was showing through tears how upset he was.
I did find this little story how someone else has seen a chi cry.
http://www.parkerpaws.org/pettalk/pettalk_092307.html
I've seen dogs with running eyes, but these were clearly tears. Just like rain drops. I don't think I'm going to be putting him in anyone else's arms from now on.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That story brought me chills. I feel so bad for Peek that he was so scared and sad that he cried when he was out of your arms. If Brody did that it would absolutely break my heart. I think you should hold on tight to Peek from now on! On the remote chance that those were real tears then you know how sad he is to be away from you. What a darling.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh Rochelle, I've never heard or seen such a thing. Did your heart just break? Poor baby. I think anything's possible and you know your dog so if they are tears of fear, then that's what they are. Kiss him. Maybe he is just going to be a bit less social than some.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Strange that I wasn't sad that he was crying tears at the time. I was actually impressed that he wasn't tearing the man apart.
My boyfriend's Xolo cries tears when he's upset. Mostly when we're eating and not giving him any. It was just so sad that Peek was doing it from wanting to be back in my arms. I see him differently now and don't think I'll be trying to socialize him that way again.


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

ever since i brought lexi home i have noticed that she cries real tears, i didnt realise dogs could do it. when i tell her off for doing something naughty her eyes fill up and sometimes a big tear will come down. as soon as i put my "not happy voice on" she will cry. it is like having another child and people cant believe it till they have seen it, eve when others are holding her for me to pop to toilet or something. normally she loves attention of everyone and anyone, my friend thinks she is like a mini human.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

xxxangelxxx said:


> ever since i brought lexi home i have noticed that she cries real tears, i didnt realise dogs could do it. when i tell her off for doing something naughty her eyes fill up and sometimes a big tear will come down. as soon as i put my "not happy voice on" she will cry. it is like having another child and people cant believe it till they have seen it, eve when others are holding her for me to pop to toilet or something. normally she loves attention of everyone and anyone, my friend thinks she is like a mini human.



A bless that's so sweet, unless she catches on that she can get what she wants that way. If Loki could cry I'd be screwed, what a tool for emotional blackmail, I'd never be able to tell him off I'd feel terrible.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

they def smile so why shoukldent they cry? bless their little hearts


----------

